# Colloidal Silver



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had a slight toothache for some time so finally went to the dentists for a checkup. He saw a dark place at the root of my tooth on the Xray and on the roots of the two teeth beside it. He said he could refer me to an oral surgeon for evaluation. He told me I will probably need a root canal. 

He thinks that the likely cause of the problem is that the filling is touching the nerve and may have damaged it. I think I may have injured my tooth years ago when I bit down on an almond. It hurt for awhile but finally got better. There was no visible crack on the Xray of the tooth but he said there could be a microscopic crack that won't show up. I've had an unpleasant taste in my mouth for awhile which I think is related to that tooth. He gave me Azithromycin that helped while I was taking it but the dull ache is back as well as the unpleasant taste. 

My husband's aunt had a bad infection that did not respond to antibiotics and someone gave her colloidal silver and she got better. I searched colloidal silver and root canals and found testimonials about how it has helped some people avoid surgery. 
Anyone have any experience with this? Where is a reputable place to buy colloidal silver? Is it worthwhile to buy a setup to make your own like on this site? 
http://www.thesilveredge.com/howto.shtml
Thanks for any help.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Colliodal Silver is the bomb for toothaches/infections.
Cannot be beat!

I am fan of Vitacost for price, speed and the great reviews to really let you know what you are getting.
http://www.vitacost.com/amino-acid-botanical-supply-colloidal-silver-1100-ppm-2-fl-oz

And I need to add this to my next order as well.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, Chickenista!


----------



## Milkandeggs (Feb 25, 2014)

Making your own silver is the best savings and quality control. Use only the pure .999% silver when making. You will find silver is good in many future disease/illnesses you encounter. You can make bulk batches and store them in a dark container and dark place.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

Would you mind talking a bit more about this. I am interested to know what all you use it for and how. I have no idea what strength to buy but I'd love to have some for my stash
for just in case.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

We make it all the time, about a pint in a batch. Connect three 9 volt batteries together in series, fill a glass jar with distilled water, connect two sections of .999% pure silver wire to the leads and insert them in the water without them touching or being too near each other. Wait a couple hours and shine a laser pointer in the water and you'll see a yellowish tinge and maybe some sparkles. When it looks the color of a weak corn silk tea, it is done. If there is visible silver, it is overdone. Do NOT use anything but distilled water, a GLASS jar, and pure silver. Once it is made, keep it in a dark place or cover the container. Decant into spray bottles as needed.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Harry, Thank you so much for posting that! Where do you buy .999 silver? Is there a tute online I can watch?


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

So you spray it? I thought you drank it. I am so out of the loop on this.
Is it for overall health or specific conditions . I have been scared to try it
What little bit of info I had was with a child we fostered. It caused him a lot
of problems possibly because of overuse by his grandma. 
This is the stuff that can turn your skin blue if you ingest too much


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

hickerbillywife said:


> So you spray it? I thought you drank it. I am so out of the loop on this.
> Is it for overall health or specific conditions . I have been scared to try it
> What little bit of info I had was with a child we fostered. It caused him a lot
> of problems possibly because of overuse by his grandma.
> This is the stuff that can turn your skin blue if you ingest too much


Don't drink the stuff. Research hasn't found benefit but has found harm. Why take a risk, even if that risk is not high? Silver does have antibacterial properties but it's not worth taking orally as far as I'm concerned. It doesn't happen often but I sure wouldn't want to end up like the blue man. If you turn blue you will stay blue. Silvadene is a _topical_ ointment for the treatment of burns.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

That old "You'll turn blue" is _highly_ offensive and an indication of limited or poor research, similar to someone pronouncing "Aspirin will make you bleed to death." I REALLY get tired of responding to such nonsense. The people who have ingested enough to "turn blue" have gone WAY *WAY* beyond therapeutic doses - on the order of *thousands* of times more.

Sandra, I bought some silver wire used for jewelry online. I forget which vendor I used. Price is high now, but it is a one time purchase.

Now, back to the "Your head will fall off and you'll turn blue" nonsense. How about we just take a moment and figure how much silver is being ingested. The highest concentration of colloidal silver generally used is 30 parts per million, but lower concentrations are common. I'll use 30 PPM for the example. An average "dose" of colloidal silver is about 1/8th fluid oz. of solution. Max doses per day is 3, and *prudent people use it only as needed, not as a daily supplement.*

One troy ounce = approx 31 grams. One troy ounce of 10 gauge pure silver wire is approx 20 inches or 508 mm long. How much colloidal silver can I make if I use all of that wire?

One ppm is equivalent to 1 milligram of something per liter of water (mg/l)
Therefore, I have 31 milligrams of silver in a liter (34 oz.) of water. (I rounded up to make the math easier.)
1 milligram is a thousandth of a gram. 
Therefore I can make a thousand liters (264 GALLONS) of solution from my ounce of silver. That is almost seven standard 40 gallon hot water tanks full.

Since I make a pint at a time, how much of that wire have I used to make the pint?
It is 508mm long and I use 1 part out of total 4224 parts, or 1/12th of a millimeter off the end to make a pint. I can't even see that small.

Three doses (daily max.) is about 1/32nd of that pint.

That means that if I took it continuously for a 32 day month, I would have ingested a whole 1/12th millimeter of wire. Used prudently, a pint would EASILY last a year or more.

If I did that dose for 100 years, I would still have only ingested the silver in less than a centimeter of that wire, an amount that would be about 1/42nd of an ounce.

Given that some of that is going to be excreted from the body, I _MIGHT_ worry about turning blue about the time I'm 800 years old.

If you want to cite people who have doubled or trebled up on doses, done it daily, then yes I am sure you can find blue people. However, given the acid values of some foods, I _strongly_ suspect that people would actually ingest MORE silver by using silver tableware daily than using colloidal silver from time to time.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

I didn't mean to offend you. I have read a bit about it online years ago when we took the child and a caseworker told us what she knew of the use of it in the home. I googled it more recently and was mostly directed to a site that sells it. I admit I haven't done real research on it. I was being lazy asking here instead of researching it myself. I just was
curious what it was used for and how it was used. I thought it might be a useful tool to ad to my preps. I was considering buying it premade since I know so little about it.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Please understand that it is only gross mis-characterization of something that can be fairly easily researched that offends me. It is NOT a personal issue in any way. The two posts with the flat out statement that users "turn blue" were not a credit to either of you and were a perpetration of myth that could prevent others from seeking something that works. I just happen to be very blunt, strong, practiced and very logical in presenting my viewpoints, as doctors who have tried to put me on statins have found.

If you have real personal negative experience with colloidal silver (empirical evidence) then I encourage you to state that in a factual manner, detailing what could be directly attributed to it, and what you surmise and suspect. That type of exposition brings value and balance to the conversation, and I assure you that I will be honestly interested and not dismissive. I know that there can be people who over-use or mis-use. Bringing forth the hazards of is JUST as important as whatever info I might bring forth and MY personal experience - it just doesn't need scare tactics that are non-factual.

It can be a real challenge to be skeptical and yet open, especially in alternative medicine, and that is something we all fight with. I've had to stop and do about-faces on things I thought were true as well, such as homeopathy (which I was sure was a bunch of hooie until I ran across some properly vetted double blind tests indicating otherwise). 

It is a learning experience for all of us, and we all need each other to be dead-on truthful without perpetuating myth. Imagine if everyone did just that one thing, and people then individually used that information and reported their own experience, how many wonderful new methods towards health there could be that would develop from those reports.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Harry thanks . .I certainly am glad to see you jumping in to counter the nay-sayers.
I too have been contemplating getting into CS.
Yes the internet has way to many idiots who will even poo-poo drinking water . . . .
So of course there is someone out there to abuse anything and everything...

Would you care to post about what you personally would / do use CS for. . .?
And you made the point of not a "daily" thing . . . . . .
Very curious as to what to use CS for......


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree the internet has tons of idiots, but I have rarely seen a true idiot post in this particular forum, and the posts I responded to are more related to lack of information and unreasoned fear than what would rise to "idiot" status. My response was to inform and thereby staunch the flow of disinformation.

CS is only one part of our arsenal of defenses. DW had a crown act up a couple days ago, and some spritzes and holding it in the general area appears to have resolved it within a few hours. I get a post-nasal drip and have found that if I use CS during the most intense phase of it, I can minimize or stop that overnight. I've tried other stuff for the same thing - GSE sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. If I'm feeling generally cruddy, and a clove of garlic doesn't fix it, I might do a single day of CS and see if it helps.

By nature, I am NOT a pill or medication taker. My father tended towards being too accepting of doctor pronounced medications so I tend the opposite way. If I can use a little CS for an oral issue and avoid a course of antibiotics, I'm happy. If a day or two of it gives enough of a boost that my body can kick in and do its own thing, I'm happy. I don't rule out antibiotics or mainstream medications, I just try to minimize their use and use other techniques that can do the job with less stress to the body or expense.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

My reference to internet idiots in no way shape or form did NOT refer to any of the posters on this thread,
But it was a broad sweep of the pen about how many totally off the wall ideas get put out on the internet.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

I also make mine as Harry stated. I buy my .999 rods from Silver Edge. But for infections I have found low Ph 2.5-4.0 ionized water to work much better. But neither of us have any issues with our teeth so have never used it for that. But silver works that I know.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Harry is correct and I am glad that he piped up.
I also get tired of trying to fix the misinformation.
But bad news travels faster and farther than good news.

And you 'can' drink it, but I have never had to.
That being said..
if you are using it orally, you can swallow it with no problem.

We use silver as a topical treatment because that is where our needs usually lie.
And we use an eye dropper (or a spray) and drop it onto the problem area, hold it for a good long time and then swallow.

We also use it on cuts etc..


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Chickenista,
How much do you dilute it by?
I was not able to place the order at Vitacost because they would not accept my card. It has worked with other online purchases and I checked my balance with my bank and have enough funds in my account, so it should have worked but my computer is old so it could be something to do with that or with my dialup. 

Vitacost is 26.34 including shipping. I found it at iherb.com for a good price $23.39 with free shipping. iherb had these warnings about it. 
*Warnings*

*Important!!!*


Do not mix with chlorinated water
Use bifido and/or acidophilus with this product. We recommend the Natren Brand
Store in a dry place out of direct sunlight
Has anyone bought from them?

I do appreciate Joshie warning us. I know she is a nurse and doesn't want anyone here to be harmed. I researched about the silver poisoning too but I'm willing to try it for a couple of weeks to hopefully avoid tooth surgery.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Susan, until you can get the CS sorted out, you might try something I have done in the past. At one point I had a 12mm deep pocket alongside one tooth, saw the periodontist and was about to have major work done when I got a wild hair and decided to put a mix of hydrogen peroxide in distilled water into a water pick and lavage the area every three hours. * The hole began to feel different and closed up. By the time of my next dental appt. it was gone. 

You might try something similar as a rinse around that tooth, holding it there for a few seconds. Just remember to spit it all out and to dilute the HP to a level you are comfortable with.

If you have a local health food store, it should have CS.

*edit to add - I also used salt water rinses. It has been over ten years and the HP was the first thing I remembered. Dang brain is too full of trivia. mea culpa


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Something I use also but not recommended but has worked for me. Is brushing my teeth with a few drops of Tea Tree Oil, I have had Tea Tree Oil do some pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Top of the Mountain and Harry Chickpea. I ordered the CS from the iherb site and had no problems with my card. I don't have any tea tree oil, but I have used salt rinses as well as diluted 5/ 1 hydrogen peroxide. I haven't been doing it lately though. It might help to do both now. Thanks for your input!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't dilute it at all.. ever.

And make sure that the colloidal silver from iHerb is the same ppm as the one you bought.

I prefer a higher ppm (parts per million). I like at least 250, not 10 ppm or whatever.
I don't really see the point of low ppm.. you are getting less silver and more water, you know.

And you would only need to supplement pro-biotics if you were chugging it in HUGE amounts. A little spritz on the infection won't make any difference to your intestinal flora.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"I prefer a higher ppm (parts per million). I like at least 250, not 10 ppm or whatever.
I don't really see the point of low ppm.. you are getting less silver and more water, you know."

We disagree. I understand your POV, but I think you underestimate the power of water and effective dilution rates. 

Part of _my_ POV comes from doing testing of various janitorial chemicals and noting effectiveness. The results don't directly correlate, but the core principle does. If water contains lime, the effectiveness of most chemicals in it is severely reduced - to the point that using stronger solutions does seem to help. However, if the water is distilled or at least lime-free, the amount of chemical needed for the same result can be reduced tremendously. In other words - beyond the effective minimum required for the result, any excess of chemical you throw at a problem doesn't add to the effectiveness, just the cost. In some cases, it can actually be detrimental. Example: with pine cleaners, using an excess will create a build up of pine oil on floors, to the point that they are sticky instead of clean, and more attractive to roaches.

Earlier generations understood this concept implicitly. Clothes washed in rain water were easier to clean and came out more clean than clothes washed in well or surface water. Rain water contains no lime.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

chickenista said:


> I don't dilute it at all.. ever.
> 
> And make sure that the colloidal silver from iHerb is same ppm as the one you bought.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chickenista. Yes, it's the very same the product and concentration.
http://www.iherb.com/Amino-Acid-Botanical-Supply-Colloidal-Silver-1100-ppm-2-fl-oz-59-14-ml/27697#p=1&oos=1&disc=0&lc=en-US&w=amino%20acid%20botanical%20Supply%20colloidal%20silver&rc=45&sr=null&ic=4
Thanks for the information. I decided against buying the probiotic since it's very pricey. Here are the suggested dosages in the iherb site. The Vitacost site said:  


> Amino Acid & Botanical Supply Colloidal Silver Directions
> 
> 1/2 to 2 teaspoons full daily added to 8 oz. distilled water or juice, preferably on an empty stomach. Or as recommended by your physician.


I have unchlorinated spring water (which would also contain minerals) so was going to mix it with that but maybe will just use it straight like you do. 
Here's what the iherb site said:


> *Suggested Use*
> *1 to 2.4 droppers full per day held in mouth for 30 seconds then swallowed for a 150 lb adult. Or as recommended by your medical professional. Not for long term use (over 6 weeks) unless under the care of a physician. If pregnant, consult your medical professional before taking this product.*


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

If you want to make your own you can buy a kit on Amazon for $60 including the silver. I have the AtlasNova Colloidal Silver Generator and have used it for 2 years. My brother (an organic chemist) also swears by CS and this generator.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks bjgarlich. It's interesting to know that an organic chemist is sold on it too.


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

I use CS in my Neti Pot to combat sinusitis: My procedure is mix 1 C warm distilled water with my nasal rinse packet (you can also use a homemade recipe) and rinse using 3/4 of the solution. Into the last 1/4 of the solution, add 1/4 teaspoon of CS and rinse. This is part of my comprehensive allergy treatment program for myself.

Best wishes!

Belle


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I, too, use CS and have the generator with which to make it myself. I use distilled water and the .999% silver. If I let it run too long and it is a little dark, I set that aside for use "outside" the body. It is only the very slight colored CS I take internally.

I've used it as an eye wash for both myself as well as my LGD. Heals an infection very quickly. I've poured the darker colored over a cut and it works well there too. Also have some in a spray bottle for sinus infections, which I use to get quite frequently.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Update: I took a dropper of the CS every morning for ten days and rinsed my mouth with it for a few minutes before swallowing. At first, it worked as well as the antibiotic. The pain was almost gone and the unpleasant taste was gone just like when I was taking the Z pack antibiotic. Unfortunately, the bad taste came back by the tenth day while I was still taking it, so I stopped taking it. By then I knew it was not working as well as it had before and I didn't want to up the dosage. I'm thinking of getting that tooth pulled now. Hopefully that will be the end of the problem.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry. Sometimes the body makes its own decisions.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Well it was worth a try anyway. I'll go to the dentist this week to have it evaluated.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Surprising news! I don't need an extraction or a root canal. The second dentist X-rayed the tooth and said it was OK! He tapped my teeth did a thorough examination of my gums and also did a cold sensitivity test. The response on that tooth was normal. My nerve is still alive! No infection showed up on the X -ray! I was getting a fever blister when I was finishing up the ten days of CS and wondered if that was why it was not working as well. I ate a clove of raw garlic each day for several days with two 500 mgs of vitamin C. I mix it with hidden valley dressing and put it on celery, the only way I can stand the taste of raw garlic. I stopped taking the garlic a few days before going to the dentist so I wouldn't reek of garlic. I've also been rinsing with the original brown listerine twice a day. On the last day I ate the garlic, I also used the cs so I had three things working together. Two days before the dentist visit, I noticed the bad taste was not there as before. 
He said to come back if it flares up again but for now things look good. 
God uses means and I give God all the glory for healing my tooth!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Never briefly put off what you can put off longer. 

You might give G*d the glory, but looks like you did the legwork.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Another benefit of taking the colloidal silver/garlic/vit C is that my right ear that had been filled with fluid from a mold allergy and affected my hearing has now cleared up!


----------



## fleaman (Aug 16, 2009)

Silver wire is about $60 an oz. Canadian Maple Leafs are right in the low to mid $20 range. The Maple Leafs are .9999 pure is what you want to use for this what they make the wire with. I use both of these myself.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so glad to see that the silver took care of the infection. I just wanted to mention that I would never have a root canal. Pulling the tooth is a better option if it flares up again. There are meridians that run through your mouth, and root canals have a huge link to breast cancer.
I love cs though. And I am glad to see that it worked for you.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

VA Susan, have you heard of xylitol. It's an extract from birch bark I think! Maybe this some other part of the tree. Anyways it's sold as a sweetener but it has dental benefits as well. It works to remineralise teeth, and bones supposedly but I can't see my bones so I dunno, and it helps with gum regowth etc. I know it's a bit off topic but I'm hoping it can help if you encounter tooth problems again. I use it nd clove oil in my homemade tooth pastes and my overal dental health is much better, hot/cold liquids used to hurt before and now they don't. I'm a fan of colloidal silver too and am fascinaited about reading about the CS generators and will probably invest I one in the future.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

hickerbillywife said:


> So you spray it? I thought you drank it.


I consume it in small, therapeutic amounts. Don't drink it by the glass just by a few drops or less than a teaspoon. It is an antibiotic. Think of it in terms of the amount of antibiotic you would take for an issue.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> I am so glad to see that the silver took care of the infection. I just wanted to mention that I would never have a root canal. Pulling the tooth is a better option if it flares up again. There are meridians that run through your mouth, and root canals have a huge link to breast cancer.
> I love cs though. And I am glad to see that it worked for you.


Mekasmom, Thanks for the input. I've not heard about the breast cancer risk but I have read that root canals can cause immune problems. I do want to avoid the expense and risks of a root canal.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

anahatalotus said:


> VA Susan, have you heard of xylitol. It's an extract from birch bark I think! Maybe this some other part of the tree. Anyways it's sold as a sweetener but it has dental benefits as well. It works to remineralise teeth, and bones supposedly but I can't see my bones so I dunno, and it helps with gum regowth etc. I know it's a bit off topic but I'm hoping it can help if you encounter tooth problems again. I use it nd clove oil in my homemade tooth pastes and my overal dental health is much better, hot/cold liquids used to hurt before and now they don't. I'm a fan of colloidal silver too and am fascinaited about reading about the CS generators and will probably invest I one in the future.


Thanks for your suggestion, Anahatalotus. I will research it and may give it a try.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I just found this thread, I love cs and use it for so many things. The brand we buy is made by Natures Sunshine and its called Silver Shield, they also make a silver shield gel for topical use.

I have some in an eye dropper, and I started suffering from allergies later in life and when my eyes start bothering me a drop or two in each eye as needed gives me much relief from burning and itching. I have also used it as a remedy for pink eye. My mom has many eye problems and is on 2 prescription eye drops. Since starting the cs she rarely uses the prescription drops anymore.

We also keep some in a nasal atomizer (each member of the family has their own atomizer) and use these for sinus infections or if we feel a cold coming on we start atomizing about once every couple of hours or so, or even if someone sneezes or coughs on us we will atomize as a preventative.

I get a lot of canker sores in my mouth and will add about 1 tsp of the cs to a shot glass of water and hold it in my mouth (swishing) as long as I can stand it. It will clear the canker sores up within a day. I also use it in this amount for flu like symptoms or stomach flu symptoms.

The cs gel helps sunburn heal quicker as well as cuts or scrapes. My son also uses it on occasion to help with his acne breakouts.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

For those of you who make your own CS, do you know what the ppm amount is?


----------

